# General > Birdwatching >  What sounds like a duck but ain't one?

## porshiepoo

Lately I've been hearing some weird bird calls. At first I thought we had some ducks wandering around but we haven't.
I can't see what is making the call but they sound like ducks quacking - a wah wah. Anyone shed any light on what it could be?
We live near the coast and away from the village if that helps?

----------


## canuck

Just half a guess here: could it be a fox?

I heard very strange duck calls in my garden and just assumed that it was a bird.  I would have to say it sounded like a Canada goose trying to bark.  Turns out it was the local fox doing his nightly rounds.   :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

Have you by any chance got a starling that has learned to mimic a duck?

----------


## porshiepoo

Gawd knows.
I don't think it's a fox because it's during daytime and today it appeared to be coming from a bird flying over, though I couldn't see what the bird was.

Lizz, is that...........normal? lol.

I'm going to have to keep a very close eye out and try to ID it cos it's driving me up the wall now - the not knowing.

----------


## Kenn

Lol we have starlings that mimic blackbirds, curlews and oyster catchers, can be quite off putting as one is scanning the sky and then you spot the starling sitting on the ridge!

----------


## Jenz-Mo

Yes starlings imitate a lot of things in general... even car alarms.

----------


## northener

When I were a lad, we had a local starling that mimicked my dad's whistle. Drove the dog nuts, it did.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

It could well be a starling I have one that had me running inside thinking the phone is ringing until I clocke him.

----------


## canuck

Forget the fox idea.  A starling sounds like a great solution to the mystery.

----------


## porshiepoo

Well until I know differently I'll go along with the Starling idea, though I'm secretly hoping for some rare find. lol.
Having said that I would love to witness it if this really is a Starling mimicking a Duck, I imagine it would be quite amusing.

----------


## dafi

I would say have a check out of Red throated diver. With ducks in flight its mostly Mallard that make ducky sorts of sounds.

----------


## WeeBurd

We have a starling nearby that mimics, amongst other things, a cockrel AND kids scurling - he's had me running round to the back garden many a time, thinking the "WeeBurdies" are at the fighting, lol!  ::

----------


## Kenn

Lol Weeburd hope ye're legs are no too tired!

----------


## highbury

some sort of grouse ? , just been listening to a red grouse on birds of britain iphone app, could be mistaken for a duck

----------


## dafi

> some sort of grouse ? , just been listening to a red grouse on birds of britain iphone app, could be mistaken for a duck


Another very good candidate!!

----------

